# Where do red headed babies come from



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

After their baby was born, the panicked father went to see the Obstetrician. 'Doctor,' the man said, 'I don't mind telling you, but I'm a little upset because my daughter has red hair. She can't possibly be mine!!

'Nonsense,' the doctor said. 'Even though you and your  
wife both have black hair, one of your ancestors may have contributed red hair to the gene pool.'

'It isn't possible,' the man insisted. 'This can't be, our families on both sides had jet-black hair   for generations.'

'Well,' said the doctor, 'let me ask you this. How  often do you have sex??? '  

The man seemed a bit ashamed. 'I've been working very  
hard for the past year. We only made love once or twice  every few months.' 

'Well, there you have it!' The doctor said confidently.  

*It's Rust*


----------

